# Tabellenkopf "fixieren" [Excel]



## SNOOK99 (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

    Ich hab da ein Problem:

    Und zwar muss ich mehrere Protokolle "abtippen", dabei habe ich jetzt folgendes Problem:
   Ich brauche immer den gleichen "Kopf" (siehe Anhang!!).
  Ich möchte das sich der "Kopf" nie verändert, egal ob ich eine Spalte dazumache oder die Spaltengröße (Spaltenbreite) ändere.
    Wie kann man soetwas machen? Ist das überhaupt möglich?
    Ich weis das es die möglichkeit Fixieren gibt, bei der man allerdings leider auch die Spaltenbreite verändern kann

    Hilfe wär richtig cool!
    THX!


----------



## duckdonald (4. Juli 2005)

Hi SNOOK99,

Du könntest ein Textfeld einfügen, indem dein Text steht, dieses würde dann nicht von der Spaltenbeite beeinflusst.


Gruss DuckDonald


----------

